# poon?



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Wheres the tarpon reports this year??? Seems like a slow start???
Last year was strong!....I had planned on heading east with the fly rod this weekend. Any one seen any off the pier ?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It's may, hold on just a lil longer.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

ok ....I guess Im jumping the gun a little. It seems like they've been showing up earlier the last few years.....


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Saw 3 big ones gulping air moving west about 10 days ago surfing by 17th ave.


----------



## legal limit 1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Seen a few while fishing off Navarre pier yesterday. No hook ups. They didn't seen interested in any baits.


----------



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

are they still around in September? when do they usually start heading back south?


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

I'll be looking for them next week too.. Hopefully more show


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Friend of mine, from Atlanta, was fishing Navarre Pier yesterday. Tossed a threadfin to a 40 lber and hooked up. Gave this rod to his little son and got 9 jumps out of it and then intentionally broke it off near the pier.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

there was a push of fish came through a few weeks ago before the ugly weather...its been kinda quiet since then..Ill try next week instead..thanks for the info


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

The two times I cobia fished I saw a school each trip but haven't really fished sense....


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

They were hooked up on the pier this morning, or so I heard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

They biting at P cola !:thumbup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

???


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> ???


Poon? its a local fishermens nickname for Tarpon, they're often targeted by flyfishers in the shallows........just gauging their arrival.:whistling:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Think I'm gonna get out this weekend and see if any of them floating garbage bags are around.....


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

a said:


> Poon? its a local fishermens nickname for Tarpon, they're often targeted by flyfishers in the shallows........just gauging their arrival.:whistling:



Love me some poontar


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Posted on the Pcola Beach Pier Facebook page this morning.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That's a nice un!


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

Yesterday morning, they ran super strong for just about 20 minutes at around 6:30 @ P'cola pier. It happened so quick that I didn't even have a chance to set the drag on my good pole and with one swipe from a poon, that line was history (Sufix 832 30#lb test). My poor little pole with a sabiki and Trilene 14# braid never knew what hit it a few seconds later and by the time I got ready to go again, they were gone..... Poof.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

King Crab......Was someone ticketed for" catching one" off the Pensacola pier yesterday?


----------

